# Walleye Heroes



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello All! I am fishing Walleye Heroes event Sunday 6/30 @ Berlin. I hope more fishermen with boats come out to participate in this charity event. We are going to be taking kids fishing and teaching them various fishing techniques. Just think all the excitement a kid will feel! Then think back when you were a kid and you wished someone took you fishing! For more details please visit: walleyemadness.net


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

I will be there as well. There is no entry fee or club membership fee. Im sure this will be a fun event, as are all of JC's (JCfishing) events. My boat partner (11yrs old) calls me every other day smothering me with question after question about all aspects fishing, and also asks if the tournament is coming soon. Not soon enough apparently!! lol! Its a big deal for him, and thats awesome! Give back, take a kid fishing.


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Hookemup it was good seeing you out today, you're right jc and walleye madness put on a-great events. I'm looking forward to the walleye heroes tournament I wil see you there

Strike zone


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Thus far June has been a great month, but it is going to get even better! I am getting super excited about the upcoming tourneys, especially about the Walleye Heroes event @ Lake Berlin on June 30th. Hopefully most of you will join the event. Good fishing.. 
Strike Zone


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Walleye heroes event need fisherman and boats for the kids

Strike zone


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

We have 16 boats fishing the Walleye Heroes youth event June 30th at Berlin Lake. The event closed for entries on June 14th. Overall we are very pleased with the participation for our inaugural youth tournament event. Our thanks go out for the commitment from those experienced in walleye fishing for volunteering their time to help young people learn and experience the thrill of tournament fishing.

There are a handful of boats fishing with their own kids, but the majority of the field elected to fish pro-am style with youth co-anglers from our designated charity, On Target Outfitters, a youth outdoors group from Canfield, OH. All of the kids will have a blast.

The registration deadline was extended twice to capture more participation. Due to the additional requirements involved with an event involving youth co-anglers we had to close the event for entries on 6/14 to allow adequate time for all of the additional paperwork and parental/guardian permissions etc.

Complete information on the event is at www.walleyemadness.net on the Walleye Heroes Event page. A follow up event report will be posted on the News & media page shortly after June 30th.


----------

